# Looking to buy new wood smoker in San Fransico Bay Area



## stephenp (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm ready for a new smoker, but want to actually look at the real thing, not just an on-line picture.  Anyone know of a place selling these tings? Barbecues Galore only sells eggs now.


----------



## fife (Apr 27, 2011)

Try looking in the phone book for your area there may be some in there.


----------



## jdt (Apr 28, 2011)

there is a guy in Hollister making custom pits you might want to check out, search the bay area craigslilst to find him.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Give these guys a shout

http://www.bbqsinc.com/grill/type--smoker-grill--smoker~g--fuel-type~s--item-retail--asc


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

The internet!


----------



## graywolf36 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am here near Sac,  Everybody, Lowes, Home Depot, Sam's Club are loaded with grills/smokers. Also the Green Leaf in Livermore (se them on line).


----------



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure I would buy a smoker if I lived in the Bay Area?  Is it still legal to even eat meat up there?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

